# Halloween Kickstarter Project



## Taylor Mitchell (Feb 24, 2013)

I know this has been done before, but I am creating Singing pumpkins, and other animations. I posted the project on Kickstarter. Take a look at it if you can. If you have any ideas that you think I should adjust to help bring people's attention please let me know. I really appreciate any input. Thanks! links will be in a few posts as I am a new user here.


----------



## Taylor Mitchell (Feb 24, 2013)

link should be in the next post.


----------



## Taylor Mitchell (Feb 24, 2013)

Kickstarter: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/604110836/animated-realistic-pumpkin-heads

Facebook: Find this project on Kickstarter: href="http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/604110836/animated-realistic-pumpkin-heads" Facebook: href="https://www.facebook.com/pages/Animated-Reality/167640996716239"

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/scy1250


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

i think you have to be more original to get people on board with animations , projections are getting super detailed to the point where its big time CGI the singing faces on a pumkin have been done to death . sorry to say


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I think they look great!!!! I personally would love them, I know extreme detail is awesome but not everyone knows how to do projections (I know I don't) and I think any projection draws a crowd... Especially singing pumpkins (who doesn't love them, right lol). I think you did a fabulous job


----------



## Taylor Mitchell (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I agree about the detail, but what makes mine different is I am working not just on singing pumpkins. I have a few animations in mind that will be projected on numerous walls. This is really small time for the projects I am interested in. I just need a kickstart for it really. I don't have enough money for the software. CS6 is like $1300 and I'm looking at getting a Mac to work with programs like Madmapper. The actual things I want to do would simulate walls being destroyed around the subject as well as a floating ghoul possibly interacting with the pumpkins and making fun of them. I am working with programs like Maya(a student edition because I don't have $8000 to get the professional one yet.) to create 3 dimensional animations. The pumpkin Animations are common for people in the Halloween community, but not enough people have seen them. I am working on creating more detailed faces as well though. 

Eventually my future goal is to do projects like this...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks promising! Many of us already have the famous Eddie LaTorre singing pumpkin animation, if your animation had teh same spacing and dimensions then it would be easy to incorporate your animation into an existing display but if your spacing is off or dimesnions are different then the projector or pumpkins would have to be adjusted in between video segments and that's not going to happen. Just food for thought as you plan out your show.


----------

